# The Wayback Machine Internet Archive



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2020)

https://web.archive.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayback_Machine


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 7, 2020)

That's funny because whenever Dave has a bad memory in his past, I tell him to "get out of the WayBack machine!" That man seems to remember even the smallest of embarrassing moments or mistakes.


----------

